# Erfahrungen mit (Kinder-) Helm TSG Seek / Bulls Whistler CG



## Obey (19. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem (Kinder-) Helm TSG Seek / Bull Whistler CG? Die beiden scheinen baugleich zu sein. Der Helm wird von TSG für Kinder vermarktet, Bulls sieht ihn als Erwachsenenhelm. Leider finde ich zu beiden Helmen kaum Infos.

Ich suche für meinen 7-Jährigen einen leichten Fullface - idealer weise mit abnehmbaren Bügel. Der Helm soll nur für "gemäßigtere" MTB-Trails und kleinere (!) Sprünge und auch mal mit dem BMX verwendet werden, kein Bikepark etc. Mir ist klar, dass der Helm kein mega-DH Schutz darstellt, aber ich vermute, dass der Bügel das Gebiss mehr schütz als ohne...

Ich würde mich über Erfahrungen freuen!

Viele Grüße Obey


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. April 2020)

Schwer vorstellbar, dass TSG für ZEG/Bulls produzieren soll. Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob die Helme äußerlich baugleich sind.
Trotzdem würde ich den TSG nehmen, nicht zuletzt wegen der bestandenen Normen. Ich selbst fahre einen TSG, aber nicht dieses Modell.

Der TSG Seek dh wiegt 510 gr und hat (unter anderem) die Norm EN 1078
Näheres gibt es auf der TSG-Seite. Dort findet sich (unter dem Punkt Spec und nach Anclicken des Textes "view test report") auch der Pruefbericht für den Helm. Ich kann die pdf-Datei leider nicht in diesen Beitrag einbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obey (20. April 2020)

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung! Ich habe uns den TSG nun bestellt und hoffe, dass er passt und ok ist. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie der Bügel-Mechanismus funktioniert, dazu gab es auf der TSG Webseite leider auch keine Infos oder auch nur Fotos. Merkwürdige Produkt- / Marketingpolitik...

Der Bulls sieht zumindest optisch 1:1 identisch aus, inkl. kleiner Details wie Lüftungsgitter und Schraubenform, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Helme vom selben Hersteller sind. 

Falls jemand Infos zum TSG braucht, kann ich dann bald gerne Auskunft geben.


----------



## Xenofly (21. April 2020)

Ich hatte auch vor für meinen Sohn den Bulls Whistler zu holen. Allerdings hab ich die gleichen Probleme wie @Obey. Keine Angaben zum Gewicht im gesamten Netz. Sogar im Herstellerprospekt wird es nicht angegeben. Also hab ich Bulls vor 2 Wochen angeschrieben: Keine Antwort erhalten!

Evtl kaufe ich beide Helme und werde dann vergleichen.

Muss beim Inverkehrbringen auf der Verpackung eines Helms eigentlich die Prüfnorm angegeben werden?


----------



## Obey (30. April 2020)

Hi! Der Helm kam heute an. Sieht ordentlich verarbeitet aus. Hab ihn nicht gewogen, die rund 510g könnten aber hinkommen, er fühlt sich sehr leicht an. Ich kann mir jetzt aber auch denken, wieso der Abmach-Mechanismus des Bügels nirgendwo beim Hersteller gezeigt wird. Es heißt dort nur sinngemäß "einfach vorm Uphil den Bügel abmachen und oben wieder dranmachen". Der Bügel muss mit zwei ca. 2cm langen Schrauben abgeschraubt werden, für die man einen dicken Kreuzschlitz benötigt... soviel dazu. Ansonsten ist der zukünftige Träger aber mega begeistert. Viele Grüße Obey


----------



## thomasbee (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo @Obey 

ein Jahr später. Wie ist Dein Langzeit Fazit zum TSG Helm? Der Fox Proframe liegt schon in einer anderen Preis (und Schutz) Kategorie, wie seid Ihr mit dem TSG zufrieden?


----------



## Obey (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo! 

Wir sind soweit mit dem TSG zufrieden. Der schwarze Helm wird noch immer gerne getragen, ist aber nur ein Zweithelm für "ruppigere" Touren. Im Alltag wird ein neongelber Giro Chronicle MIPS gefahren. Den TSG finde ich gleich gut verarbeitet wie den Giro. 

Den Bügel nehmen wir aber eigentlich fast nie ab, da das Rumschrauben auf Tour etwas unpraktisch ist. Meinen Sohn stört das auch absolut nicht. Von der Schutzwirkung würde ich aber nicht zu viel vom Bügel erwarten – das wurde aber zum Glück noch nicht getestet. Der Fox Proframe ist auf jeden Fall in einer viel höheren Schutzkategorie und wahrscheinlich deutlich massiver. 

Was ist aber noch erwähnen muss: wir mussten den TSG Helm nach ein paar Tagen schon reklamieren, da sich eine der Befestigungen für die Größenverstellung aus dem Helmschaum gelöst hatte. Wir haben einen neuen Helm bekommen, der bis jetzt absolut fehlerlos funktioniert.


----------

